
Google: CPU patches cause ‘negligible impact on performance with new technique - aaron_p
https://www.theverge.com/2018/1/4/16851132/meltdown-spectre-google-cpu-patch-performance-slowdown
======
fermienrico
Please cite the original post:
[https://support.google.com/faqs/answer/7625886](https://support.google.com/faqs/answer/7625886)

Verge article literally says nothing.

~~~
aaron_p
I first read it on Verge.

